
The Fallacy of Customer Development - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/01/the-fallacy-of-customer-development/
======
coderdude
Holy moley this blog has some good reading material. I'll be printing it out
to finish reading it tonight before I go to sleep, along with the articles
linked at the bottom (related posts).

This is especially interesting to me because I was recently pointed in the
direction of this PDF: [http://www.stanford.edu/group/e145/cgi-
bin/winter/drupal/upl...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/e145/cgi-
bin/winter/drupal/upload/handouts/Four_Steps.pdf)

The PDF is a good read so far. I'm about a 1/3 of the way through it. My
mentality has always been of a "build it and they will come" type, and reading
about customer development has made me take pause and try to really think
about my approach to developing a product and reaching customers.

~~~
hsuresh
Here is the link to the book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/0976470705)

~~~
acconrad
If you want an even quicker read, as 4 Steps can be quite redundant (or not
relating to your business), check out The Entrepreneur's Guide to Customer
Development:

<http://www.custdev.com/>

------
ashmaurya
If you're interested in customer development / lean startups as applied to web
products, also checkout the book roughcut:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977124>

~~~
swombat
Very good! I've linked to both of those on swombat.com and added you to my RSS
reader. Keep the good stuff coming :-)

